# Transparenter Verlauf



## Fathom (2. November 2008)

Hallo tut user,

weiss jemand, wie man sauber in After Effects einen transparenten Verlauf erstellt?
Also wie bei photoshop von schwarz nach "durchsichtig".
Habe es mal mit Ramp (Verlauf) und dem color key gemacht. Funktioniert, ist aber nicht ganz sauber. Gibt es da auch andere Möglichkeiten?

Grüße,
Fathom


----------



## janoc (2. November 2008)

SW-Verlauf als Luma-Matte verwenden?


----------



## chmee (2. November 2008)

Gruß an Janoc und längere Erklärung des Genannten:

Neue Ebene, dort Verlauf Schwarz/weiss rein.
Dann jene als Luma-Matte auf die Zielebene anwenden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Fathom (2. November 2008)

ja aber wo finde ich den? bzw. stelle den ein?

MFG
Fathom


----------



## Fathom (2. November 2008)

hat alles perfekt geklappt. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Super Sache!


----------

